# Pallet Chicken Coop



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

We are in the process of building a new coop, since large costs are a deal breaker for us, we decided to make it almost entirely out of pallets. I know here are a lot of pictures of coops made this way on the internet but few have any real "how-to" or "tips and tricks" on the actual builds (we did a lot of research LOL). For anyone thinking of going this route, I figured I'd share our experiences and what is working well for us.

Day one consisted of putting cinder block in for a foundation of sorts. This was by far the most aggravating part, some blocks needed to be dug in, other built up, and to get this part done was about 4.5 hours. 
After that foolishness, we placed the pallets down and toe nailed them together, in alternating directions, ended up putting 4-5 nails on each "joint" of each pallet. We used twelve 40x53" roofing pallets, and 20 bricks in total. The bricks were reclaimed and therefore free 







We then sheeted the floor with plywood we had laying around from other projects that we had either not used or tore down, it's a bit of a franken-floor but the purpose is well served.








Day 2:
This is where things got perplexing with the how-tos we were finding, how to attach the wall pallets to the floor securely, as most seemed to just nail the pallets to the floor. We built a footer the entire way around instead, this is a much, much, better idea as it is more secure and makes things easier to work with. The pallets were then propped up and toe nailed to the footer. As each pallet is put up and toenailed to the footer, straighten it out and nail it to the pallet already in place.







Another thing we noticed with our searches online, was that most of these builds put the "good" side of the pallet facing out. We decided against this, as we are going to sheet the outside of the coop with plywood, and since we chose pallets with small spacing, we don't need to worry about the chooks getting in behind them. As it stands now, we can leave the inside of the coop unsheeted for now. If we decide at a later date to sheet the interior, we easily can. We aren't forced to do it right away and that keeps costs down.
You can also see in the below picture where the two walls of pallets do not quite meet up. In these spaces, just build a normal stud to fill and brace that area. If you are lucky enough to get all your pallets the same size, you might not need to do this, but beggars can't be choosers sometimes (we are using 6 different types of pallets, most are 48x40, but because you want the main supports of the pallets to run up and down for strength in your walls, that changes the width of some pallets to 40x48).







We built the entirety of the lower wall first. Turned out to be much easier to do it this way as you can tell exactly which size pallets will complete each wall and have your little studs in he here they need to be.

Day 3:
Putting the second half of the wall up was very easy. We cut pieces of 2x4 into 18" strips and nailed it to the inside of the braces on the top pallet.







Then you just pick it up, put it into position and drop it in where it needs to be. Much easier to do this with one person holding the pallet and the other tapping the 2x4 with a hammer as sometimes it jammed up a bit. Once it is in, nail the 2x4 to the lower pallet, and the top pellet to the pallet right next to it.














For windows, just frame them in as you would in a normal stud build. You can certainly use pallets below and in between to save on 2x4s, just measure it out and mark it up.








And that brings us to where we quit today due to inclement weather. We have to stick frame almost everything that's left due to my putting lots of windows and doors up. 
Here are some more pics:
(remember the outside is being sheeted with plywood)


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

As stated before, we used reclaimed cinder block, and scrap plywood that was leftover from other projects. The 2x4s were also scrap and leftovers, pallets were free, and the windows we got in heavy garbage piles and on freecycle. Aside from the initial cost of the lumber last year, we've only spent money so far on the nails.
Not bad if I do say so myself!


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I like your style. A bit large for my space and needs, but i like where this is going. my idea juices are flowing again.. tomorrow I may build some sort of temporay coop for the flock and start building the new coops sooner then later


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

It's about 14x14, and will have breeding pens and a storage area. The "coop" itself is more like 10x10, which is snug for how many chickens I have but our winters are hard and my runs will be huge.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think I've ever seen one this large built out of pallets. But why not? Its fast, its easy and I wish I had thought of it when I was still raising them.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

fantastic idea, please keep the pics coming


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

looks great!!!


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

We got the side wall up and started framing it in for the windows when it started to downpour, so we quit for the time being. We just need the front wall's top row/window/door frame in and then were ready for the roof and sheeting, hopefully the rain will stop and we can get that wall done. 
2-3 solid days of work should have it done. Hubby sadly goes back to work tomorrow so were going to be unable to put a full day in on it till the weekend. We will have to pick at it here and here after he gets home this week, is all.


----------



## youngfarmer (Sep 14, 2013)

Any updates? I'm curious to see the finished coop!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Not as yet! We've had some setbacks with the "lumber fund" stemming from a lame horse so we've as yet gone in to buy the roof and sheeting. Im hoping its a temporary setback and we will be on track in a week or two.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

oh set backs... name of the game I think.. just be glad you do not already have winter breathing down your neck... ive got to get the ball rolling a bit faster on my projects


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Winter is close. The trees are changing, you can smell autumn in the air and there's a heavy chill at night. Another 12-15 weeks and we will have snow. You will probably see it a lot sooner at those altitudes, I imagine. 

I don't want to think of it. We need to get seriously busy around here or it will be on us. I have too much to do and too little time to do it!


----------



## utahjd1 (Apr 1, 2014)

To bad your not in Maine I have a 8x16 lean-to shed I'm getting ready to tear down. I'd give it to you to save me from cutting it up and burning it.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

utahjd1 said:


> To bad your not in Maine I have a 8x16 lean-to shed I'm getting ready to tear down. I'd give it to you to save me from cutting it up and burning it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


if your into gifting the building, you might consider posting it on craigslist in the free section. I have gotten a few buildings by going and taking them down and rebuilding them. 
or you could burn it... firewood is not free in most places either..


----------

